# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  عشاق الشوكلاته تعالو هووون

## بياض الثلج

[

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ممممممممممممممممم

انا ما دخلني هلأ يا بياض بتجيبي وحده منهم وبتيجي ..
وبدي هاي :

----------


## بياض الثلج

لك من عيوني كله ولا شذى راح اجيبلك اكيد 












بس الورقة فاضية  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## mylife079

يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## شذى الياسمين

لااااااااااااا
ما بدي .. انا زعلت خلص ..
يعني ما بكفي كل الورد الك اليوم كمان الشوكولاته بدك تخليها الك لحالك .. هيك ما بصير يا هناء .. بتنصحي بعدين .. طعميني شوي ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

كله ولا زعلك يا بطة خلص الك اكثر من النص يلا عيشي حياتك مع الشوكولاته  :SnipeR (52): 

وخلي اللي ببالي يطئ :SnipeR (63): 


ماي لايف نورت ما بدك تذوق نتوفه :7anoon:

----------


## mylife079

> كله ولا زعلك يا بطة خلص الك اكثر من النص يلا عيشي حياتك مع الشوكولاته 
> 
> وخلي اللي ببالي يطئ
> 
> 
> ماي لايف نورت ما بدك تذوق نتوفه


انتي عزمتي علي وانا حكيت لا ؟؟

بس بدك مني اساور

----------


## بياض الثلج

> انتي عزمتي علي وانا حكيت لا ؟؟
> 
> بس بدك مني اساور



انت بس هات الاساور وبعدين احكي بدي شوكلاته :SnipeR (31):

----------


## mylife079

لا مش موافق سلم واستلم

----------


## The Gentle Man

بياض الثلج بتوكلي من وراي
طيب يا بنت
ريتك تتشردقي فيها وانتي كم توكلي

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Db465236ff: ماشي يا محمد حورية 

وانت كمان يا محمد ابو حماد الك وحدة بس :7anoon: 

ضايل خالو محمد يجي يحكي بدي نتوفه  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center][/align]ممممممممممممم :SnipeR (64):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ممممممممممممم


 
هو صحلك نتوفه تجربيهم  :SnipeR (85):  

ما الشباب خلصوا عليهن  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## رنيم

_واو_

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووووو كتير

----------


## بياض الثلج

رنيم ..جوري\\ نورتوووا  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------

